# Bianchi 928 Carbon, Look 555, or Pina Gilaleo/FP2?



## spyderman52 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just got back from the dealers, looks like Bianchi is an amazing bike, very attractive, very aggressive, I tested the 928 all carbon with Chorus set up. Look 555 with Ultegra is around $2K, looks like a nice alternative. I didn't see FP2 or Gilaleo in person, I saw FP3:13, it was the best looking bike by far, however, I was told FP5 2008 is MUCH better than FP3.

Pricing wise $2K to $4K range, better in $$$ if the bike is on sale.

What do you guys think? All these bikes are nice, tough choice, which one is most exclusive or sought after? :mad2:


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Which Bianchi 928? The Tcube, the C2C or a 928L? I really like the 928 Tcube, it is a far nicer frame than the old 928 monocoque frames I think. I don't really know about the other bikes you mentioned as I haven't ridden them, but I can say that the 928 Carbon Tcube is a very nice ride. As far as bling factor goes, I guess I don't know... I have a special place in my heart for Bianchis, as it was my first nice road bike!


----------



## spyderman52 (Mar 21, 2008)

It was the C2C model 928. I think it all boils down to exclusivity and lust for European stuff!
Definitely paying for all that, given the bikes are slightly more race inspired but truly I am just a 2-3 per week on the beach 20 miles riding type, any of these bikes will do, it's a matter of getting the right color, component, at the right pricing!


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I haven't ridden the C2C more than a couple blocks, and it was way too big. A guy I ride with has the 928 C2C Chorus in 61. He loves it, he converted it to a triple and goes on rides all over the US. The guy manages to get it into a standard plastic bike carrier box somehow, and it flies around when he goes on business or on rides in Colorado. I don't think I would be able to fit my medium Ridley in it, but he somehow manages. Anything with Chorus has some serious credibility in my book. He got his for just under $3k I think, which I thought was a good deal.


----------

